# Budget for hunter...



## Aleka81 (16 December 2014)

Hi All
Starting to become a little disillusioned with horse hunting.
My ideal is 16.2-17hh gelding (not grey!lol) and about 7.
Preferably not full TB. Needs to jump but not silly stuff. Must be safe ish and would be awesome if it would jump a 100 cm SJ track when I fancy the odd competition.
What sort of money do I really need to be spending?
I have tried my regular sources but can't seem to find anything to fit the bill so I figure my budget must be the issue...


----------



## Goldenstar (16 December 2014)

Very hard to say if buying a made hunter for MrGS I look at between 5 and 12 k but would pay more for a all singing and dancing made hunter with good manners who jumps well .
I have however bought some great hunters very cheaply .
Upping the budget increases the number of horses you can view .
At seven hunters who have been properly produced are coming to their peak in price so that will be not helping .


----------



## Clodagh (16 December 2014)

Made hunter, that age and size, good in all ways and clear SJing? £10 - £12000 at a guess.


----------



## Aleka81 (16 December 2014)

Clodagh said:



			Made hunter, that age and size, good in all ways and clear SJing? £10 - £12000 at a guess.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I was hoping £7k ish as it does not need to be brain dead or a weight carrier. I guess I may have to wait till the end of the season and see if I can get a bargain...thanks both


----------



## Amymay (16 December 2014)

Aleka81 said:



			Interesting. I was hoping £7k ish as it does not need to be brain dead or a weight carrier.
		
Click to expand...

I have had the privilege of riding quite a few made hunters.

None have ever been brain dead, quite the opposite -although it's true that one was a substantial weight carrier

End of season, or otherwise, to get what you want you're going to need a fairly deep pocket. And I'd be amazed if you could pick one up for £7k.


----------



## bakewell (16 December 2014)

Aleka81 said:



			Interesting. I was hoping £7k ish as it does not need to be brain dead or a weight carrier. I guess I may have to wait till the end of the season and see if I can get a bargain...thanks both
		
Click to expand...


You could import one from ireland yourself and save a bit. Legwork though.


----------



## gunnergundog (16 December 2014)

amymay said:



			End of season, or otherwise, to get what you want you're going to need a fairly deep pocket. And I'd be amazed if you could pick one up for £7k.
		
Click to expand...

I am guessing Heythrop/Bicester country OP from your Oxfordshire location so would concur with the 10k plus figure, dependent on your willingness to accept any quirks, or at end of season, soundness issues.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 December 2014)

If you are going to buy at the end of the season get in quick before they have had a rest and vet with lots of flexions .
Hunters are very difficult to buy IME the truly wonderful ones are sold as soon as the thought enters their owners brain .
Every time I look at Fatty I think how lucky I was to find him.


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 December 2014)

bakewell said:



			You could import one from ireland yourself and save a bit. Legwork though.
		
Click to expand...

They won't be made from Ireland.  It will be a 4 yr old that has been chucked in a few dykes.


----------



## Aleka81 (17 December 2014)

gunnergundog said:



			I am guessing Heythrop/Bicester country OP from your Oxfordshire location so would concur with the 10k plus figure, dependent on your willingness to accept any quirks, or at end of season, soundness issues.  

Click to expand...

Spot on and I think travelling might be the answer!

On another theme having not been actively buying anything for many years how much percentage wise do you offer under the price?


----------



## Welly (17 December 2014)

I bought a 16.2 12yr old bay mare, Hunted regularly when young then show jumped for 3 years by a young girl not high about a meter, She is completely safe and goes and does anything I ask. She is no race horse CBXWB but at my age that's fine. I paid £2500, A friend has just sold 16.2 gelding TBxID been there and done it sort for £4500. So I suggest you travel a bit further.


----------



## Aleka81 (18 December 2014)

Welly said:



			I bought a 16.2 12yr old bay mare, Hunted regularly when young then show jumped for 3 years by a young girl not high about a meter, She is completely safe and goes and does anything I ask. She is no race horse CBXWB but at my age that's fine. I paid £2500, A friend has just sold 16.2 gelding TBxID been there and done it sort for £4500. So I suggest you travel a bit further.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks welly. That's making me feel a lot more hopeful!!


----------



## Clodagh (18 December 2014)

You did want a 7 year old ish though - the peak age, a 12 year old hunter is worth less.
I used to ride for a dealers that sold hunters and they said everyone wants the prefect horse - stands at the meet and by covert, doesn't pull, kick or fidget, jumps anything you point them at and is handsome to boot. Those horses cost a lot of money. Not having a dig, just saying. Good luck with your search.


----------



## LeannePip (18 December 2014)

Clodagh said:



			You did want a 7 year old ish though - the peak age, a 12 year old hunter is worth less.
I used to ride for a dealers that sold hunters and they said everyone wants the prefect horse - stands at the meet and by covert, doesn't pull, kick or fidget, jumps anything you point them at and is handsome to boot. Those horses cost a lot of money. Not having a dig, just saying. Good luck with your search.
		
Click to expand...

This - they also wouldn't make it onto the open market too often!

reading this i had no idea how much a nice hunter would cost, makes me grateful that mine took to it so well, but if she doesn't buck her ideas up in other areas i know what market to advertise her too! she's exactly what you describe but 15.2 :L


----------



## L&M (18 December 2014)

Maybe think 'out of the box'? My best two hunters have been older, been there done it types but neither had actually hunted. I paid £2800 for one, and £2500 for the other.

My only criteria was that they were good xc horses and could cope with the buzz of fun rides, and had a good temperament, then just kept everything crossed that this would transfer to the hunting field.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Aleka81 (18 December 2014)

Clodagh said:



			You did want a 7 year old ish though - the peak age, a 12 year old hunter is worth less.
I used to ride for a dealers that sold hunters and they said everyone wants the prefect horse - stands at the meet and by covert, doesn't pull, kick or fidget, jumps anything you point them at and is handsome to boot. Those horses cost a lot of money. Not having a dig, just saying. Good luck with your search.
		
Click to expand...


As per the norm that was ideal world. I am now off to see a 4 year old mare.... I don't know why I ever try bothering to have a criteria! lol
Any idea if a 4 year old will grow much more?


----------



## LCH611 (18 December 2014)

Well if you adjust your parameters enough to consider a grey, I've got one in Oxfordshire that would be a long way below your budget! He's 8, we bought him in Ireland in very poor condition and we have been giving him some TLC and discovering what a really lovely chap he is. He has hunted a bit with the Galway Blazers and we will take him out next week to test brakes & sanity and then he will need to be sold........


----------



## Starbucks (19 December 2014)

It's funny how if anyone wants something on here then it costs a fortune.. if anyone has something to sell it's worth ****** all!  Just an observation!

As you've said you doesn't need to jump huge stuff and you haven't said it needs to be a perfect mannerly hunter, I think you should be able to get something for £7k.


----------



## Aleka81 (19 December 2014)

Starbucks said:



			It's funny how if anyone wants something on here then it costs a fortune.. if anyone has something to sell it's worth ****** all!  Just an observation!

As you've said you doesn't need to jump huge stuff and you haven't said it needs to be a perfect mannerly hunter, I think you should be able to get something for £7k.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Starbucks...I have to say I agree with your first statement...


----------



## Willow1306 (19 December 2014)

PMd you.


----------



## rrua (27 December 2014)

Clodagh said:



			You did want a 7 year old ish though - the peak age, a 12 year old hunter is worth less.
I used to ride for a dealers that sold hunters and they said everyone wants the prefect horse - stands at the meet and by covert, doesn't pull, kick or fidget, jumps anything you point them at and is handsome to boot. Those horses cost a lot of money. Not having a dig, just saying. Good luck with your search.
		
Click to expand...

I have this type of 'perfect horse' ..... But can't seem to sell. It's only 4 so I understand it can't do the work load of an older one, but if people don't want to spend the higher prices and are prepared to spend a season going a little steadier, what do you think the budget would be for that? Thanks


----------



## Antw23uk (27 December 2014)

Another pinch myself moment reading this thread, lol ... He is grey though, lol! Right place at the right time meant I got my boy for a pretty awesome price


----------



## tootsietoo (28 December 2014)

I'm sure location must have something to do with this.  I posted a similar thread a while back and all the responses from the SE estimated higher values.  Up north I'm sure you could find what you wanted for £7k.  I found two horses this summer from Facebook groups at fair prices which are exactly as described and good hunters.  Try joining groups like horses for sale in Cheshire/Derbyshire/Staffordshire/Shropshire/North Wales etc.


----------



## Clodagh (28 December 2014)

rrua said:



			I have this type of 'perfect horse' ..... But can't seem to sell. It's only 4 so I understand it can't do the work load of an older one, but if people don't want to spend the higher prices and are prepared to spend a season going a little steadier, what do you think the budget would be for that? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea! Is he 16.2? If you advertise him next week he will be 5 and people really are dim enough to think that is older than 4 this week. Where are you in the country? I think OP was Leicestershire or similar, so more expensive there. (Just went and looked, Oxfordshire, so expensive holds)


----------



## nuttychestnut (30 December 2014)

Just sent you a pm for a horse well within your budget


----------



## rrua (2 January 2015)

We are in Cheshire, yes did think a about the age increase so may advertise now and see! Thanks


----------



## billylula (9 January 2015)

We were looking for an all rounder and safe hunter for my daughter last year. We saw a few nice 16.2s and 10k was absolutely top whack. If we werent bothered about competitive sj we could have had our pick of several around the 6k mark. We are sw.


----------



## orangebadger (17 February 2015)

bakewell said:



			You could import one from ireland yourself and save a bit. Legwork though.
		
Click to expand...

Our secretary buys for Irish horses for people. PM me if interested. You should get a much better deal, but probably be prepared to bring him along a bit yourself. I also agree with the other poster - every horse ever sold from Ireland has hunted, so be a bit careful. She got me a fantastic 5yo IdxCob who is a ***** coloured, but he's hunted all season with the B&SV having come back from a fractured leg. Total trooper ( who jumped a metal gate from a trot t'other day, albeit a bit vertically!)


----------



## Aleka81 (18 February 2015)

orangebadger said:



			Our secretary buys for Irish horses for people. PM me if interested. You should get a much better deal, but probably be prepared to bring him along a bit yourself. I also agree with the other poster - every horse ever sold from Ireland has hunted, so be a bit careful. She got me a fantastic 5yo IdxCob who is a ***** coloured, but he's hunted all season with the B&SV having come back from a fractured leg. Total trooper ( who jumped a metal gate from a trot t'other day, albeit a bit vertically!)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks all. Have still been looking but very little about that I like.  Saw one advertised on H and H which I loved then I googled the sellers name and that was the end of that...

Buying just isn't as easy as I remember it being


----------



## L&M (19 February 2015)

There is a nice 17.3hh 'made' leciestershire hunter, 11 yrs old, just come on H&H today - chestnut gelding at £8000..might be worth a call?


----------



## Aleka81 (19 February 2015)

L&M said:



			There is a nice 17.3hh 'made' leciestershire hunter, 11 yrs old, just come on H&H today - chestnut gelding at £8000&#8230;..might be worth a call?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you and although my current lad is 17hh that really is my max. I'm 5ft3 at a push and about 9 stone so something that big just isn't doable and I wouldn't fancy squishing him in my trailer! lol


----------



## Fiagai (20 February 2015)

AdorableAlice said:



			They won't be made from Ireland.  It will be a 4 yr old that has been chucked in a few dykes.
		
Click to expand...

An unqualified bit of stereotyping in my opinion. There are many good hunters sold out of Ireland. I personally have bought two cracking hunters that were worth their weight in gold. Many horses there are schooled, hunted and sold having been put through their paces. The problem is where some buyers expect to pay nothing for that type of horse. Want Something for nothing and that's you will likely get.


----------



## Rollin (21 February 2015)

Why don't you look for a Cleveland Bay pure or part-bred.  They are not all 17hh giants.  In fact nearly all the mares I purchased were between 15.2hh and 16.1hh.  The 15.2hh was a Champion Small Hunter.

Someone I know has a pure bred mare for sale well within your budget.  She is a superb rider and hunts with the NF.  I am sure she would school on for you.

pm if you are interested.


----------

